

The Cortex: a 3D exoskeletal cast for broken bones - SuccintWork
http://jakevilldesign.dunked.com/cortex

======
mattzito
But, if it's a snug fit, how would you put it on? Presumably, if it is snug to
the size of the wrist, it won't fit over the user's hand, same way a handcuff
fit to the wrist won't fit over the hand.

